# plow subs wanted in southeast wisconsin $65.00 per hour



## badgerfan (Jun 7, 2009)

Growing landscape management company is looking to add 2 more snowplow subs to our team. We have a combination of residential and small commercial accounts on our routes and work as a team to take care of business. I am flexible on the amount of work you desire. So if you are looking for some more work for your truck let me know. Minimum of 1 year of plow experience needed.


----------



## Boris02 (Nov 6, 2013)

That 3 hr. drive is something I'd have a problem with. Thanks Badgerfan


----------



## juicedimpss (Nov 12, 2012)

any of those route real far south, like oak creek,franklin, south milw?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

out of curiosity, does this include anything ?

@ $65 PER HOUR after you subtract your fuel, insurance and any other misc costs, what is the actual labor rate for plowing ? $40 per hour? I guess that's okay, if you have no real expenses. 

For $40 an hour, I would hope the subs don't have to take on all liability for any S&F or damages, as they would here, because for $40 an hour it doesn't seem worth putting yourself in that amount of risk, financially.

Not trying to be a dick, I'm really just looking to understand your market out there.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Sounds like your a straight sub, most likely just pushing snow and not salting or handling any walks.

In which case liability would mostly fall on contract holder, but you still need insurance.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

erkoehler;1666011 said:


> Sounds like your a straight sub, most likely just pushing snow and not salting or handling any walks.
> 
> In which case liability would mostly fall on contract holder, but you still need insurance.


I understand this, but from what I hear, the contractors who are hiring subs (here) have them sign mucho legaleze that basically removes them (the main contractor) from any liability, holding the sub solely responsible for legal issues that arise. I have no 1st hand knowledge of these contracts, but it sounds about right, as the main contractor doesn't want to be held accountable for others. Since the subs want the work, most don't even read the fine print, provide their ins certs and sign away...


----------



## badgerfan (Jun 7, 2009)

juicedimpss;1666005 said:


> any of those route real far south, like oak creek,franklin, south milw?


yeah not that far south really. Mostly west and north suburbs but have plenty of work still.


----------

